# New and Confused about Depositing Weeks



## TripletMom11 (Feb 1, 2015)

We recently bought in a Silverleaf's The Villages and have week 10 which is spring break week. We can't use it this year and it's asking us to reserve or deposit. We want to deposit, but do not know which is better...deposit with Silverleaf or RCI? We need to deposit ASAP and are at a total loss. Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you already have an RCI account?  If not I don't think you will have time to get one set up and deposit a week 10.  Right now a 1 br gets 14 tpu's and a 2 br gets 16.


----------



## TripletMom11 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes we already have an RCI account. How do the tpu's work? This is the part we are completely lost on. We are 2 bedroom lodge owners.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is it a lock off or a dedicated 2 br unit?  If it is a dedicated 2 br unit with no lock off option, you would get 16 tpu's.  If you have the option to lock off you would get more points for depositing 2 smaller units. TPU's are trading point units.  All deposits are given a value between 2 and 60.  All units that are available for exchange have a value as well.  14-16 is on the low side.  You would have 2 years from the check in date to use the deposit(s).


----------



## TripletMom11 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm honestly not sure if it's lock off or dedicated. How would I tell? I know we have a Unit number that's always the same. I think we are going to deposit with RCI. It seems to have many more options and with my husbands crazy schedule it may be better.


----------



## theo (Feb 1, 2015)

TripletMom11 said:


> I'm honestly not sure if it's lock off or dedicated. *How would I tell? I know we have a Unit number that's always the same*. I think we are going to deposit with RCI. It seems to have many more options and with my husbands crazy schedule it may be better.



If you purchased a deeded fixed week 10 in a specific unit, a phone call to the resort would reveal in 30 seconds or less whether or not that unit is a "lock-off". 

You may / may not be aware that the RCI TPU value maximum is allocated only if you deposit more than 180 days "out" from the next available usage date, and the allocated TPU value decreases incrementally thereafter as the usage date gets closer. Week 10 is now only about 30+ days away from today, by my rough math.


----------



## TripletMom11 (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay thanks. I'll call them tomorrow to find out. We weren't made aware about the TPU maximum. We just got it 2 weeks ago and when I logged in it was giving me the option to reserve or deposit. So now that I know we won't get the maximum time, I'm not sure if we should go ahead and deposit with RCI or just deposit Silverleaf. Thanks for ya'lls help.


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2015)

TripletMom11 said:


> We weren't made aware about the TPU maximum. We just got it 2 weeks ago and when I logged in it was giving me the option to reserve or deposit. So *now that I know we won't get the maximum time*, I'm not sure if we should go ahead and deposit with RCI or just deposit Silverleaf.



I'm not sure that you fully understand the whole RCI TPU concept or process, based upon reading your quoted / blue highlighted words above. 
Also, with no deposits or TPU's in your account yet, "reserving" anything on line is not yet an available option at all until there is something already deposited.

If / when you "deposit" a fixed week like yours with RCI, you obviously "give up" use of that week for that particular year. The week now "belongs" to RCI for that year and you cannot get it back once it's deposited. For that "deposit", RCI gives you a specific TPU amount into your RCI account. Think of TPU's as a form of "make believe currency". TPU valuation can (and does) differ for any given unit / week, depending upon how far in advance of the usage week you actually make the "deposit". As mentioned, deposit 6 months in advance is required for maximum TPU for any given unit / week, wherever and whatever it may be. 

After depositing your fixed week with RCI for that "use year", you then have those TPU's in your RCI account to "spend" within 2 years of the usage date of the fixed week you deposited. The issue after deposit then becomes whether you have enough TPU's in your account to reserve a week someplace else you want to go later. 
Like the "currency" analogy I made, you need to actually have enough "currency" (TPU's) to "spend" for your intended "purchase" (an exchange).

In summary, the days are gone when you just could simply deposit a week to RCI and just get an exchange into a different week somewhere else in RCI on "*a week for a week*" basis. With RCI's creation and adoption of TPU's  a few years ago, all weeks of different sized units at different resorts in different seasons now each have a very specific RCI-determined, maximum TPU "value" assigned. You need to have enough "TPU's" in your RCI account to "spend" for the TPU requirement of any given week somewhere else. It's a full week of *time* involved in any case with TPU's.

I hope that this clarifies rather than confuses, at least in regard to RCI and TPU's. I can't help you a bit a regarding whatever internal "system" (if any)  Silverleaf might have for internal deposits and / or exchanges. I know absolutely  *nothing* about Silverleaf.


----------



## TripletMom11 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Theo. That makes much more sense. We don't know much about Silverleaf or any timeshares for that matter so it's all new to us. Thank you again.


----------

